# Free weights vs machines



## guns&amp;buns (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi guys.

Had a good look on the forum for an answer to this without much luck.

Some fellas from the gym say that free weights are miles better than machines due to their ability to test more muscle. I dont question this. However, I also hear muscles are more likely to rip under free weights compared to machines, thus growing back larger. I'm not sure about the validity of this and wonder what you think.

I'd like to throw it open and see if there is a definite consensus that free weights are better for gaining more lean muscle mass.

Personally I quite like machines, though I have no experience of free weights as there are none in my small gym.

Would be interested to see what you guys think! Cheers.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi

I use the odd machine like smith now and then and pec dec but most of my exercises are done with free weights as i have seen much better growth using them. Free weights work the muscle much harder and at different angles not just one fixed movement so you should get all round better growth.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Free weights would be best, but some of the machines out lately isolate very well.

My knees are acting up so I dont do squats anymore, option #2 is machine, so I use that.

But any routine should be mixed up some anyway.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

both are as good as each other as resistance is resistance


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Free weights as machines help you a bit.

I also like machines don't get me wrong but free weights best


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

I personally do free weights for everything heavy. But when it comes to some arm exercises i like to add alot of cable work to always keep tension on the muscle. Alot of people cheat when they do free weights especially arm workouts so atleast with cables the tensions always on.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

Kezz said:


> both are as good as each other as resistance is resistance


never heard that one before, are you sure?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i like both. for going to failure and really pushing yourself machines are great. You can easily fail with a machine and not injure yourself if training alone.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

genan said:


> never heard that one before, are you sure?


it doesnt sound like you are mate


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

My understandings always been that free weights were better. When you use them, you also need to balance and control the movement, bringing more into play. A machine controls its own movement pretty much while you concentrate on the weight. It isolates the muscle/s in question.

I use both like. As Im pushed for time I have alternatives in my routine. So Ill swap between machines or free or cable etc so Im not slowed down waiting.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

if you have no experience with free weights, why not try out the machines for a month or two, see how you get on....then hit the free weights...

i used to use the machines when i was 16 because i was scared of the free weight section incase i made an **** of myself!


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

Kezz said:


> it doesnt sound like you are mate


what i was trying to say nicely that you are wrong. free weights should always come first (imo of coz  )


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry it sounded like you were taking the ****


----------



## DBowden (Nov 18, 2007)

guns&buns said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Had a good look on the forum for an answer to this without much luck.
> 
> ...


IMO Muscle fibers are damaged regardless of if it its a machine load vs free weight load, and hypertrophy is possible with both, it makes no difference.

Machines are not as good at engaging the stabilizers as free weights are.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

I saw a faster growth rate with machines compared to free weights but at the same time created an imbalance that took months to sort out. From experience I would free lift over machines.


----------



## Mr fixit (Mar 9, 2007)

Free weights are for the experienced user and machines are ideal for post injury and muscle isolation education. So many BB and sports people have very real knowledge of origin points, attachment and synergist, these all help when planning routines and development of mass and symmetry. We help build the body and improve strength.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i doesnt matter what you use, machine or free weights will make muscle grow the same but that doesnt mean you should use all free weights or all machines....


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

I would personally say i use a mix of free weights and machines. I do try to use as many free weights as possible into my session though as i feel you get a much better tear and workout. The machines seem to isolate the movements i find.

My 2p worth anyway...


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i find my joints hurt more when i use machine because of the controled direction especialy on smith it never feels natural enough


----------



## Mr fixit (Mar 9, 2007)

Any resistance training will help muscle develop, but at what level, energy and injury risk? Machine tech was developed for rehabilitation for the explicit purpose of control and specific muscle groups - Arthur Jones


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

i think a mix of both is good i tend to use more machines on leg day such as leg curl,leg ex,calf ex & i find these all work well,and i can only do squats on the smith machine cos of bad back.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think you need both, you cant target the top of the hamstring with anything like stiff leg dead lifts, or good mornings.


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

bigacb said:


> I personally do free weights for everything heavy. But when it comes to some arm exercises i like to add alot of cable work to always keep tension on the muscle. Alot of people cheat when they do free weights especially arm workouts so atleast with cables the tensions always on.


Couldnt agree more, whether you use free weights or machines, form is the most important factor in effective training.


----------



## guns&amp;buns (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice posts gents. Much appreciated. Interesting to canvass other's ideas on this.

Recently, I've been on the machines at the gym then come home and crunched out a few more on the free weights (always doing high weight/low rep). I quite like this as I feel the muscle fibres are already stretched and the free weights compound them into ripping. I think the different angles and movements you get with free weights also rip muscle where it wouldnt otherwise tear.

I feel the pump well into the next day which I didnt really get when I was just on the machines. Whether this has any basis on permanent results, I am unsure. Results seem to be better though since starting this routine.


----------

